# Average waiting time / notice period for foster to adopt



## bambinolove (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi all,


DH and I are hoping to get to panel next month and as there is still so little we know about fta I though I would ask those of you that had done it the following?


1) how long did you wait before being matched (is it still matching for fta?)


2) how long between notification / matching the placement took?


It's one of those piece of string questions that your social worker can't answer so I though maybe some stats would give those of us waiting an average.


Thanks


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

I didn't do F2A but was approved for it.
We waited 9 months to get our princess although she came via the standard adoption route - having questioned sw since, they didn't know what was going to happen and how the courts would have swayed with her case so erred On the side of caution.

Probably doesn't help much, we were told if we had got a F2A we would have have had anything between 1 day and 1 weeks notice - may be different for different areas though x


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Following, as this is the route we are now taking.


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

We had a couple of hours notice -  We were waiting for it to happem as our approval was child specific but it was a shock to get a call and be told he would be with us in a few hours


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Our lo moved in 10 days after approval panel on f2a.  I know some people who were approved around the same time as us and are still waiting.  We were dual approved for f2a and adoption.  You go to matching panel after they are placed with you and it's switched from fostering to adoption process.  Good luck!


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Similar to Nicola and Tictoc, we were linked to our little boy a month before we were approved. La then started getting cold feet about the courts decisions that were being made at the time so decided to wait until the placement order was issued. So that was 4 months after we were approved. They wanted us to start intros the day of placement order but we started the following day so it gave us an afternoon to sort work and any bits we still needed to get.


----------



## bambinolove (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone, it all seems so different to our previous experience, last time it took two years to get to panel, and another year to matching. This time from initial enquiries to proposed panel date we are looking at just over four months, add into the equation that I am now self employed and have no idea how I will drop work so quick if we get very little notice I just thought I would see the different stories on here. As they say, where theres a will theres a way, I will just have to not sleep for a few months and talk very nicely to my Mum! 😀


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

My husband and I went down the f2a route for our second. We were approved and then its a bit of an emotional roller coaster with f2a because placements depend on court decisions and they don't always go as planned. So we were told about a few possible placements  but they didn't happen but then we were told about a little blue and 2 weeks later he moved in, was about 2 months after panel. Good luck with your journey


----------

